# Puppy Potty pads for rat cage?



## BlueSun

Is it safe to use those white puppy potty pads on the bottom of our rat's cage? I was going to use that and then place a litter box in one corner and then some material to chew as bedding.

Is this a safe option?

thanks!


----------



## Jaguar

I would imagine they would be fine if your rats don't chew them - I tried them for my boys once and they ripped them to shreds and peed underneath them and it got all nasty. I do put one out underneath the litter box during free range time though, saves me having to vacuum if they decide to wrestle in the litter box haha.


----------



## Capistrono

I use towels instead of bedding in my rats cage and I put one of those under the towel to catch the extra moisture. Works out fine as long as your rats don't chew on it.


----------



## laughingrats

I tried using them for a while, and I wouldn't recomend it. My boys would do the same (go under to pee, and chew it to shreds), so I tried everything to get them to stop, even duck taping the pads to the cage pan. I dont think they are worth the effort, plus I dont like the idea of them chewing on that plastic.


----------



## bentfish

It sounds expensive to try. I use fleece in my cage, and I put a towel underneath the areas they tend to pee in. That seems to help out a lot, and it absorbs better than the fleece alone.


----------



## laughingrats

They weren't that expensive...I bought mine at the dollar store, but even so, there's alot better bedding.


----------



## dapples

I put one in my cage once and one of the rats just snatched it and dragged it into a house.


----------

